#      (7) >   >  ,  , ,  >      ,
1. 2-  , 50 / 
2. 1  , 50 

50 /
10.  ..,  ,   
16.  ., -
17.  , 
18.    , 2 
20.  .
21.  , 
23.  ..,

----------

